

Linus Torvalds and others on Linux's systemd - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-linuxs-systemd-7000033847/

======
erikb
Doesn't load and google doesn't have it cached yet?

~~~
tanglesome
The site seems to be hiccuping. Checking now...

~~~
tanglesome
And, it's back now.

------
kolev
I agree with the points in
[http://boycottsystemd.org/](http://boycottsystemd.org/) \- this really isn't
Linux anymore although it's kinda too late as most important distros already
switched.

